# Opportunities for Chemical Engineers in Australia



## Duminda (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I received my visa this week (Subclass 189) and my plan is to quit my current job here in Sri Lanka and move to Australia as soon as possible (somewhere around April 2015). 

I don't have a particular city in mind so plan to go to Melbourne initially where my friend is and then move to anywhere I can get a decent job. Heard that as of recent the job situation for engineers is not that good. So need inputs on where how I can land on a good job (ideally engineering) as soon as possible.

I am currently 30 years old and have about 5 years of mixed experience in 3 companies in Sri Lanka. My first job was as a management trainee with 0% engineering exposure. Next was as a HES Specialist which is quite technical (and has a certain degree of Chemical Eng) in a manufacturing plant. The third is as a Technical Services Engineer which is more of a sales technical support role with certain elements of Technical but not purely chemical. 

I am open to doing part-time jobs until I find a proper job and is willing to take a few courses (which does not cost much). Advise on landing on my first proper job is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## np007 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Duminda,

My husband is a Chem Engineer too with over 7 years exp and we got our 189 mid Jan. We had been sending resume etc to job openings , but havent got any positive reply yet . we are planning a 15 day travel on 1st April - to Mel and Perth , primarily to activate the PR, meet consultants, file TFN , research some courses etc. All the best for the job serach !


----------



## janarthank (Aug 12, 2014)

np007 said:


> Hi Duminda,
> 
> My husband is a Chem Engineer too with over 7 years exp and we got our 189 mid Jan. We had been sending resume etc to job openings , but havent got any positive reply yet . we are planning a 15 day travel on 1st April - to Mel and Perth , primarily to activate the PR, meet consultants, file TFN , research some courses etc. All the best for the job serach !


Hi, I am also a Process engineer with 9 years of experience. I have already completed the formalities by visiting once and preparing to make the final move. Do you have any insights about how to get the job, I have tried various options as you have mentioned, but not successful. I am confident and willing to persevere. Cheers


----------



## shahruq (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello All,
So around 2 years has passed. How's the job market now over there for chemical engineers? I have recently completed my chem eng degree from Monash Uni Malaysia but with average GPA. I will move there after 1 year and during that time I am planning to gain work experience back in Bangladesh. But I also love to be secondary maths teacher. So I can do masters of teaching there and start teaching as well. Back home I can also get education experience as well. I am confused, do you know the job prospects for chem eng as well as secondary maths teachers in AUS?


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

janarthank said:


> Hi, I am also a Process engineer with 9 years of experience. I have already completed the formalities by visiting once and preparing to make the final move. Do you have any insights about how to get the job, I have tried various options as you have mentioned, but not successful. I am confident and willing to persevere. Cheers


Hi guys. Any luck with the job hunt? I'm sure you guys are earning big bucks now?


----------



## sushma bramhacharya (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi Duminda!! I am planning to study chemical engineering in Australia. But I am still confused on whether I will get job opportunities after completing my studies. I want to know the difficulties that you face during job search related to chemical engineering.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushma bramhacharya said:


> Hi Duminda!! I am planning to study chemical engineering in Australia. But I am still confused on whether I will get job opportunities after completing my studies. I want to know the difficulties that you face during job search related to chemical engineering.


Check job openings in seek and LinkedIn 
Cheers


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

sushma bramhacharya said:


> Hi Duminda!! I am planning to study chemical engineering in Australia. But I am still confused on whether I will get job opportunities after completing my studies. I want to know the difficulties that you face during job search related to chemical engineering.


I am a chemical engineer myself currently working full time in Aus.

If you plan to come here to study just so you can migrate, forget about it, never going to happen you'll just blow away all your savings.
About job prospects, 99.5% of the jobs require you to have PR, and most of the time a PR requires you to have a job, its a never ending loop. I was lucky I got a job before my PR was granted that is because I have a Bachelor from the top 2 UK uni. The MSc I did in Australia helped nothing in job hunt.

Chemical engineers in Australia works in various field, in NT, WA, QLD, its mostly natural gas, mining. In NSW, VIC mostly pharmaceuticals, specialty chemicals, some in FMCG, the courses they teach at schools here are very traditional chemical engineering modules, non of the specialty chemicals, little pharmaceuticals and little electronics manufacturing or high tech that does not align with what the industry is really asking for

To sum it up the current situation of most people are, no job, no experience equals to no PR. And no PR equals to no job hence no experience.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

sushma bramhacharya said:


> Hi Duminda!! I am planning to study chemical engineering in Australia. But I am still confused on whether I will get job opportunities after completing my studies. I want to know the difficulties that you face during job search related to chemical engineering.


My advice is if u are coming on student visa, as harsh as it sounds, concentrate on the studies and gaining skills during the period, and not worry about job and other things, so be prepared to go with Plan B to go back to home country.

If you concentrate on gaining skills during studies, jobs will come. But again, have a plan B.


----------



## sushma bramhacharya (Mar 21, 2021)

NB said:


> Check job openings in seek and LinkedIn
> Cheers


thankyou so much for your suggestion😊


----------

